# Self Composed and Performed Piece



## Foljiny (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, this is a video of my friend performing a piece (Havanaise Tarantella) he composed along with his school orchestra. I'd love to hear your opinions and feedback!




P.S. sorry the focus becomes blurry at some parts


----------



## Foljiny (Oct 16, 2011)

anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It's quite good for such a young fellow as we can see he is. Lacking in many ways but written with flair and that's most important thing to be found in someone who aspires to be composer. 

I would also say that it's better written than performed (considering our main protagonist).


----------

